# Hills science diet large breed puppy



## Darcy (May 7, 2009)

I have been feeding my puppy purina one large breed, with the bad weather i was unable to get to my normal store to get more for my pups. I got a bag of Hills science diet large breed puppy does anybody know if this is good food or not. I see it in the vets office but that dosen't mean its quality food .


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I just asked the same question on another thread.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I would not feed Science Diet. It is a grain based food..... almost ANYTHING else would be better IMO.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I would not feed Science Diet. It is a grain based food..... almost ANYTHING else would be better IMO.


I agree. I would never feed any Science Diet products whatsoever.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

It's always hard to get caught not having your usual brand available and then having to make a quick decision. Science Diet, IMO, is not a good value for the money. I fed it many, many years ago, because I figured if it was sold in the vet's office then it must be the best available. It wasn't until I had a dog with medical problems and started looking into nutrition that I realized that for the same or less money I could be feeding a kibble with better ingredients.

Meat-based kibbles are an efficient means of providing protein for dogs. With corn as the #1 and #3 ingredients in the Science Diet Large Breed Puppy, it's not a meat-based kibble. It's not that corn is a bad ingredient, but it's not doing a dog any favors, IMO, to make it the main ingredient.

I would choose something else next time around.


----------



## Darcy (May 7, 2009)

Thank you do you recomend a fair priced food that is safe for my pups, i have not opened this bag and am returning it tonight.


----------



## Coopers Daddy (Sep 29, 2009)

I fed Cooper Science Diet large breed puppy when he came home from the shelter.. he had all kinds of itching issues for months after i stopped feeding it to him. 

Plus he would barely eat it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Darcy said:


> Thank you do you recomend a fair priced food that is safe for my pups, i have not opened this bag and am returning it tonight.


 

There are many good meat-based foods out there. We've been using the Fromm 4- star line and the crew is doing great. Lots of people have good results with Innova, California Natural, Pro Plan, Natures Variety to name a few. I'd suggest getting a small bag to see how your dog does on a food. Make a gradual switch if you can so as to avoid tummy upsets and loose stools.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Darcy said:


> Thank you do you recomend a fair priced food that is safe for my pups, i have not opened this bag and am returning it tonight.


Purina Pro Plan (not the shredded blend) is a good food and it's fairly well priced. I feed it to Flora, and she looks amazing and I can tell she feels amazing.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Tucker is on California Natural Herring & Sweet Potato and Tyson is on Pro Plan chicken and rice puppy formula. They are both doing great on those foods. Like others already said, just be sure to make any food changes gradually to prevent digestive upset.


----------



## Darcy (May 7, 2009)

How about nutri source, anyone have good luck with this food.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is the website for Nutrisource Adult. http://www.nutrisourcedogfood.com/nutrisource/products/adult I would want to make sure that their fish meal has no ethoxyquin, either added by their supplier or them and the menadione (artificial vit K) is not to my liking. I've never fed it so have no input there.


----------

